
The Myers-Briggs Personality Test Is Meaningless (2013) - simulate
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/the-myers-briggs-personality-test-is-pretty-much-meaningless-9359770?no-ist
======
warrenm
Duh?

16 possible personality types is all M-B can handle

And most people are borderline on various pairs depending on their mood that
day

